# RegTP klemmt "VoIP-by-Call" ab



## KatzenHai (14 April 2005)

*Regulierungsbehörde klemmt "VoIP-by-Call" ab*

Die Regulierungsbehörde (RegTP) hat dem Provider Freenet untersagt, Telefonate über die Einwahlnummer 01924 anzubieten. Freenet stellte den Dienst am heutigen Donnerstag um 15 Uhr ein.

Freenet hatte vor einigen Wochen unter dieser Nummer einen Call-by-Call-Dienst unter dem Namen "VoIP-by-Call" gestartet. Die Einwahlnummer 01924 war genau wie eine Call-by-Call-Nummer nutzbar; der Anwender konnte jeder Telefonnummer diese Ziffern voranstellen und wurde direkt mit dem Teilnehmer verbunden, die Abrechnung erfolgte über die Telefonrechnung.

Die Regulierungsbehörde sieht darin aber einen Verstoß gegen die Vergaberegeln, die für die Rufnummerngassen 0191 bis 0195 ausschließlich den Zugang zu Online-Diensten zulassen. Bereits in den vergangenen Jahren war die Regulierungsbehörde rigoros gegen die missbräuchliche Nutzung der für Online-Dienste reservierten Vorwahlen vorgegangen. (uma/c't)

Quelle: Heise-News 14.04.2005 15:49 Uhr


----------



## Kalle59 (14 April 2005)

Was das mit VOIP zutun hatte? :wall: 

siehe auch schlußposting bei
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7895&highlight=

Grüsse kalle


----------



## Captain Picard (14 April 2005)

Kalle59 schrieb:
			
		

> Was das mit VOIP zutun hatte?


vor dem Posten alles  lesen, auch die Links im Heise Artikel.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/57928


> *Freenet startet VoIP-by-Call über 0 19 24*
> Unter der Einwahlnummer 0 19 24 bietet der Hamburger Internet- und Telekommunikationskonzern Freenet.de neben Internet-by-Call als nach eigenen Angaben erster Anbieter die Möglichkeit an, über gewöhnliche Festnetztelefone Call-by-Call auch Internet-Telefonate (Voice-over-IP, kurz VoIP) zu führen.


cp


----------



## Kalle59 (18 April 2005)

Gemeint ist CP


> da nehmen sich einige Marketing-Schwachmaaten das Buzz Wort VoIP, schaffen daraus die sinnentleerte Worthülse VoIP by Call, und glauben, damit die Vorschriften der RegTP unterlaufen zu können. Liebe Beamten in Bonn, bitte feste draufschlagen.
> Schliesslich glaube ich kaum, dass der durchschnittliche Freenet Kunde TCP/IP, UDP und SIP spricht, und die Nummer somit unter Online-Dienst fällt


die vorgehensweise des Providers an das Thema VOIP ist bzw. war einfach nicht in Ordnung

Es geht auch weiter

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/58667





> T-Online bietet Internet-Telefonieren nun auch ohne PC




Grüsse Kalle


----------

